# Kansas Pigeon Club Show and Fundraiser



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Kansas Pigeon Club Show and Fundraiser 
An all breed show bringing together fellow pigeon fanciers for some good laughs and friendly competition. Part of the proceeds goes to the Make-a-wish Foundation in hopes of helping out the community and promoting the hobby. 



Saturday, November 15th 9 A.M. to 6 P.M. 



Location: 

Kansas State Fair Grounds

Poultry Building

2000 N. Poplar

Hutchinson Ks, 67502-5562



Cooping begins Friday, November 15th from 6-9 P.M.

Judging starts at 10 A.M. the following morning



Bird Entries @ $4.00 a bird

Late Entries @ $5.00 a bird

Junior Entries @ $.50 a bird

Sales birds @ 10.00 Per coop 

4birds per coop 



Please feel free to call, email, or write for more information and/or entry forms. 

Christopher Ly
Secretary/Treasurer
Kansas Pigeon Club
(620) 388-3671
P.O. Box 272
Pratt, Kansas 67124 

Entry forms can be downloaded from the following link:

http://fliiby.com/file/96563/psmnaulyte.html


http://www.freewebs.com/kansaspigeonclub/index.htm


----------

